# Looking at a 35' high removal.



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

We have a 20 foot extension ladder. If that won't do it, we don't do it. Anything higher than that isn't worth the risk to us.


----------



## bluetinc (May 16, 2014)

At that height, perhaps renting a cherry picker would make for a much safer removal?

Peter


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had the owner rent the boom lift on 2 that I have done up high or would have walked away.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Why remove them at all? That's high enough they shouldn't be a bother to anybody.

Don


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

D Semple said:


> Why remove them at all? That's high enough they shouldn't be a bother to anybody.
> Don


Because eventually the homeowner might end up with this...


















A "25 year old" colony that has made it's way through the ceiling. When I started keeping bees three years ago they mentioned the bees to me but didn't want them removed. They were cool with the bees, no problem. When they start sharing the living quarters with each other it's time for them to go. It's not 35' up but it is high enough that I'm not so sure I want to be climbing a ladder for bees. 


















Ed


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

D Semple said:


> Why remove them at all? That's high enough they shouldn't be a bother to anybody.
> 
> Don


Why remove them? Um...... #1-because they want them removed and they want to give me "fun coupons" to do so and #B-because of what Intheswamp said. In addition to that I feel it is irresponsible to leave them. IMO unmanaged bees might live a year or two. After that they will get over run by varroa and croak off leaving a mess with any number of opportunistic pests coming behind them. If by some miracle the bees lived for more than that eventually the house will need painting and the bees will have to go at that time/point.
Bees belong in hives I guess is what I'm saying. That way they get taken care of......hopefully.
Thanks


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

You have two choices one is a tow able lift they rent from 500 to $800. Per day. Or rent scaffolding. At that height it isn't for some one faint of heart and, need to know what they are doing
David


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Having been in the position of getting stung badly that high up, I would walk away from it... it is difficult to stay calm while getting stung badly... and worse at 35 feet...


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

challenger said:


> Why remove them? Um...... #1-because they want them removed and they want to give me "fun coupons" to do so and #B-because of what Intheswamp said. In addition to that I feel it is irresponsible to leave them. IMO unmanaged bees might live a year or two. After that they will get over run by varroa and croak off leaving a mess with any number of opportunistic pests coming behind them. If by some miracle the bees lived for more than that eventually the house will need painting and the bees will have to go at that time/point.
> Bees belong in hives I guess is what I'm saying. That way they get taken care of......hopefully.
> Thanks


Fair enough.



challenger said:


> I will price this one more appropriately.
> Thanks


Ok, so what do you feel is an appropriate charge for a removal this high?


Just for the record I done my share of very tough high removals.

Don


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

Tow behind bucket lifts rent for about $200 a day in this area if you call around you might find someone with a 1/2 day rent. add the rental to your quote. Also if you are not doing the repairs (we don't) the home owner may want to rent the lift himself so he can do the repair. I would strongly recommend against trying to use a ladder. The higher you go the less stable the ladder. You are going to be prying and reaching out both dangerous things to do on a ladder.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I would do too, look at it. Then I would walk away and not turn back. After all, if they are that high who are they bothering?

Do you have a good health insurance plan, including loss of income?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

so did you decide to do it?


----------

